# Atlas Tailstock "bearing" removal



## Phonnold (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey all,  

Figured I would check here before I did something that damaged my tail stock.  I am trying to remove a "bearing", according to the parts diagram it seems to be a slip fitting.  It says this is a bearing but it seems to also be a solid piece. The silver part in the picture below. Right now it is stuck solid.  There seems to be a notch for maybe threading it in and out, but it is so stuck I can't really tell which it is.  I was going to hit it with some PB Blaster and see if that did anything to loosen it up.




Can someone confirm for me if this is a slip fit or a thread fit? or something else?

Thanks, Philip


----------



## iron man (Nov 13, 2013)

On mine that is a threaded fit. Ray


----------



## Phonnold (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for that tip Ray,  I was able to get it removed with that info.  I also found some place else that this seems to be a 7/8"x14 right hand thread.  I don't have a way to confirm this so take that with some caution.


----------

